# carolina Dart Frogs at Raleigh Reptile Show Sat./Sun. May 5/6



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be vending at the Raleigh Reptile Show Sat./Sun. May 5/6 at the Raleigh Fairgrounds.
Here's what we will have for sale:

1 Adult MALE Azureus $90.00 
6 Green & Black Auratus froglets $35.00 each
1 campana auratus $35.00
2 Citronellas juvies $45 & 1 "No Dot" Citro Juvie $55.00
3 Azureus froglets $40.00 each
2 Yellow bicolor sub-adults $55.00 each
2 matecho juveniles $45.00 each 
1 alanis froglets $45.00 
1 o. pumilio popa male $85.00
1 adult male yuri imitator $65.00
4 mint terribilis froglets $50.00 each
4 banded leucomelas froglets $45.00 each
3 orange lamasi (sirensis) $40.00 each
Leucomelas Tads $15.00 each
9-10 gallon horizontal & vertical Eco Vivs $75 & $80 each
1- 20 gallon vertical Eco Viv $180.00
Fruit Fly Cultures $8
Fruit Fly Culturing Kits (includes two cultures) $30
RepCal Calcium Powder $8.00
Repcal Herptivite $11.00
Various Mosses $5.00-8.00
Magnolia leaves $3.00
Coco Fiber Backgrounds $10.00
Acrylic Hinges & Handles $3.00 & $2.00
2'-3' Cork bark Tubes $25.00
And a few miscellanious supplies


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Will also have the following available:

Pair of proven leucomelas $180.00

Probable pair of yellow galacts: $200.00 for the pair
2-2 month F1 caucheros $90 each


----------

